# probs mit blasc loader



## Eisengrind (7. Oktober 2006)

hi, hab mir den blac-client runtergeladen u. wollte diesen installieren.

Installation wird aber mit "reagiert nicht" abgebrochen (ca. 10 Versuche)

Weiß jmd. Rat??

thx


----------



## *Vallah* (Gast) (7. Oktober 2006)

Selbes Problem. Hilfe wäre nett =)


----------



## Roran (7. Oktober 2006)

Habt ihr eine Firewall am laufen ?

Wenn ja,
habt ihr die Ports 21, 80 und 8080 für Blasc.exe freigeschaltet ?

Habt ihr ein Antivirus am laufen,
das Blasc.exe sperrt ?


----------



## Eisengrind (8. Oktober 2006)

ja, ports sind frei....firewall auch für blasc inaktiv

problem ist, daß mindestens 1x die woche das banner "news werden geladen" rechts unten in der ecke stehen bleibt, egal was man macht (surfen,spielen,mit word arbeiten z.-es scheint immer das schwarze feld durch (nervig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

bisher: blasc-ordner in wow leeren-1x runter+rauffahren-blasc.exe aus dem ordner rausschmeißen,
neues setup mit BLASC_Setup.exe------------------>einstellen, fertig.

jetzt: alles leer---BLASC_Setup.exe---->keine Rückmeldung (erscheint bei BLASC_Setup.exe), danach programm reagiert nicht, das war´s....

zu firewall--hab sie spaßeshalber mal ht. ganz ausgemacht, resultat: s.o.


----------



## Dropsy (8. Oktober 2006)

ich hab ein anderes problem.

ich hab des installiert funktioniert auch profil wurde hochgeladen, aber mir wird gesagt Profil nicht gefunden, wenn ich das auf der HP Suche. Woranliegts?

edit:

lol jetzt hats geklappt ^^


----------



## Roran (9. Oktober 2006)

Eisengrind schrieb:


> ja, ports sind frei....firewall auch für blasc inaktiv
> 
> problem ist, daß mindestens 1x die woche das banner "news werden geladen" rechts unten in der ecke stehen bleibt, egal was man macht (surfen,spielen,mit word arbeiten z.-es scheint immer das schwarze feld durch (nervig
> 
> ...


Poste mal deine Debug.txt aus dem WOW/BLASC Verzeichniss.


----------



## Eisengrind (9. Oktober 2006)

kann dir leider nichts dazu posten, weil ich blasc gelöscht habe wg. dem problem mit dem banner --

jetzt kann mans nicht mehr inst.------s.o.


----------



## little0man (11. Oktober 2006)

So wollte das blasc denn auch mal bei mir aufem rechner installieren ich habe es heruntergeladen und dann wollte ich das installieren. Wir man weis will es bei der installation noch datein runterladen und das ging nicht mehr weiter. Die installation ist dann abgestürzt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier ist ein bild da endete das denn.

MFG
little0man


----------



## Roran (11. Oktober 2006)

little0man schrieb:


> So wollte das blasc denn auch mal bei mir aufem rechner installieren ich habe es heruntergeladen und dann wollte ich das installieren. Wir man weis will es bei der installation noch datein runterladen und das ging nicht mehr weiter. Die installation ist dann abgestürzt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK,
um Dein Problem ein zu grenzen,
brauch ich ein paar Antworten.

Hast du eine Firewall oder Router ?
Wenn ja hast du die Ports 21, 80 , 8080 frei geschaltet für BLASC ?
Denn BLASC greift über diese Ports auf den FTP und Datenbank Server zu,
um für die installation und Profil Updates,
Daten sich zu ziehen und auf den Server zu schicken ( Dein Profil ).


----------



## little0man (12. Oktober 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> OK,
> um Dein Problem ein zu grenzen,
> brauch ich ein paar Antworten.
> 
> ...




Ich habe die windows firewall ausgamecht und die ports bei router freigeschaltet. Was habe ich denn für ein problem?


----------



## Regnor (12. Oktober 2006)

little0man schrieb:


> Ich habe die windows firewall ausgamecht und die ports bei router freigeschaltet. Was habe ich denn für ein problem?



Servus, also das der Loader an der stelle hängen bleibt ist schon mehr als komisch, da der Download ja schon begonnen hat. Ich werde versuchen das hier mal nachzuvollziehen. Kannst du sonst irgendwelche Daten via FTP downloaden?

Gruß Regnor


----------



## little0man (12. Oktober 2006)

ja ich kann von meinem ftp ganz einfach sachen runterladen ob mit ftp programm oder einem normalem downloadlink also muss das auch eigentlich gehen. Ich auch von anderen ftp sachen runterladen. Wenn ich das denn ungefähr noch ne halbe min so beim downloader stehen lasse dann reagiert das programm nicht mehr steht denn da zumindestens.


----------



## little0man (16. Oktober 2006)

kann mir mal einer blasc uploden die das runtergeladen haben also denn blasc ordner der im wow verzeichniss erst wird. Ich kann das ja nicht runterladen ich weis nicht warum.


----------



## little0man (5. Mai 2007)

guten tag

möchte mal einen alten beitrag wieder ins leben rufen weil ich habe wieder problem mit dem downloader. Der bleib wieder hängen. (Er fängt an aber bei ca 87% bleibt der dann hängen) warum ist das so... Ich habe ports frei firewall ausgemacht und antivir ist auch aus....


----------

